

How To Sell - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/how-sell

======
jonpaul
This article is right on. I would like to add then when you're selling
products, sell on benefits not on features. Apple is the finest example of
this. Very many people know or give a shit that their iPod has a 1GZ processor
or 512 MB of ram. They just want to know that it can carry 1000's of songs,
etc.

